# Winter theme?



## McG (27 Jul 2005)

Is that the Army.ca winter theme logo at the top of the page already?!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jul 2005)

I think Mike's been playin' again.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

Nope, wasn't me... the winter logo looiks like this:







What did you guys see? And do you still see it?


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2005)

I see the same thing you have in your post, and it has been up there all day.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

The logo I see is this:






Maybe you have a problem with "snow" on your monitor?


----------



## MJP (27 Jul 2005)

I seen it earlier this week as well, Just thought you were playing around with the logo.  I have the regular one up there now


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

I have no explanation for that one...! Let me know if you see it again... Might be time to move the server to a warmer location.


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2005)

Okay, a did a Ctrl refresh & it looks normal.   Not sure what happened.   The Christmas time & Canada Day red menu bar was up at the top too.   It is also now fixed.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

So old info was cached somewhere and somehow, but those particular images haven't been used for months! Not sure how they could have been picked up like that, but I'm glad a hard refresh fixed it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Jul 2005)

That happened to me last week at work except for I it was the old "blue", meaning you had posted here, folders...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Jul 2005)

I'm completely baffled by this... can't even come up with a shaky guess as to what might be happening!


----------



## Burrows (27 Jul 2005)

It happened with my friends blog account too - the page started displaying things from december.

Maybe the interweb is broke.


----------



## Shadowhawk (3 Aug 2005)

Hi Mike,

I signed in from a different location tonight (yesterday) at approx 22:00h local and the page colour was the red theme. I didn't notice if there was any snow on the ARMY logo.

Hope this may help you troubleshoot.

Cheers

PS: I have also noticed that on occasion the pages seem to take a long time to load.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Aug 2005)

Thanks... the slow load times can be explained by high connection utilization, or me working under the covers (I try to stay away from prime time when I do that kind of thing).

However the red has me baffled! My only guess would be that the system you used last night hadn't accessed the site since the July 1st weekend and had the red style sheet cached. I bet a forced reload would have turned it green.


----------



## Shadowhawk (3 Aug 2005)

Possible. If I have time, I will try again tonight.


----------



## Shadowhawk (4 Aug 2005)

Ok Mike,

I logged in and the background was red. I pressed F5 (twice) the background is now green. However, the Army.ca still has snow on it and the top menu bar is in red.

When I log in from home everything is green and the Army.ca is normal.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Aug 2005)

Very odd! Some items don't refresh until CTRL-Reload or Shift-Refresh, but still, no idea why the "snow" logo would even be cached!


----------



## McG (5 Aug 2005)

Mike,
Can a visitor's server cache from a site and then upload its chached images to the visitor?   I notice a pattern in the ISP of some users reporting the problem.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Aug 2005)

Yeah, in fact netcache type servers are likely the source of the issue. Good detective work on the ISPs...


----------

